# Anyone else feeling fear or saddnes in their chest for no reason?



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone else feeling fear or saddnes in their chest for no reason? anyone? I'm like DP DR free but every since i became ill and got panic attack and took benzo (it really helped me and gave me euphoira then later i started to feel saddnes) and antibiotics i get this waves of depression thru day that comes from nowhere. Its almost unbearable and very annoying. How do you copy with this? Anyone please? Now i'm thinking about suicide becauase these saddnes feeling is so annoying and anxiety also because it makes my DP DR more intense but then gets back to normal. Also i get reactions to food so thru day its a rollercoaster for me (Sometimes feeling fear sometimes feeling saddnes sometimes feeling weird feeling thru body because of food Anyone please?


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Kitarist said:


> Anyone else feeling fear or saddnes in their chest for no reason? anyone? I'm like DP DR free but every since i became ill and got panic attack and took benzo (it really helped me and gave me euphoira then later i started to feel saddnes) and antibiotics i get this waves of depression thru day that comes from nowhere. Its almost unbearable and very annoying. How do you copy with this? Anyone please? Now i'm thinking about suicide becauase these saddnes feeling is so annoying and anxiety also because it makes my DP DR more intense but then gets back to normal. Also i get reactions to food so thru day its a rollercoaster for me (Sometimes feeling fear sometimes feeling saddnes sometimes feeling weird feeling thru body because of food Anyone please?


I have been getting waves of depression for a few weeks now. Its very frustrating because my dp/dr is low, I have major brain fog and feel disconnected but it really has got better. I also get that sadness in the chest as you describe. I really don't know what to suggest but what i will say if you think you cant cope go and see someone, it helped me a lot with my anxiety, and they may be able to help the depression. I know someone suggested taking D vitamins for depression, and fish oils, they also say exercise helps a lot. If you're thinking about suicide please go to someone and just tell them how you're feeling. Sorry if i was not much help but if its any consolation I'm getting this too







.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes today i will order everything (GABA,Vitamin D,Theanine,Fish Oils,Vitamin C...)

I hope it will help.

I did talk to my girlfriend about it. I feel kinda hopeless because doctors dont want to put me on tests why i get reactions to food. They say its just allergy or my mind. I know what fucking mind is and what is different from my mind.

Anyway Thanks!!!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

[quote name='Kitarist' timestamp='1293969692' post='216650']
Yes today i will order everything (GABA,Vitamin D,Theanine,Fish Oils,Vitamin C...)

I hope it will help.

I did talk to my girlfriend about it. I feel kinda hopeless because doctors dont want to put me on tests why i get reactions to food. They say its just allergy or my mind. I know what fucking mind is and what is different from my mind.

Anyway Thanks!!!

What benzos are you using? Some have a not so nice fall out affect.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Kitarist said:


> Anyone else feeling fear or saddnes in their chest for no reason? anyone? I'm like DP DR free but every since i became ill and got panic attack and took benzo (it really helped me and gave me euphoira then later i started to feel saddnes) and antibiotics i get this waves of depression thru day that comes from nowhere. Its almost unbearable and very annoying. How do you copy with this? Anyone please? Now i'm thinking about suicide becauase these saddnes feeling is so annoying and anxiety also because it makes my DP DR more intense but then gets back to normal. Also i get reactions to food so thru day its a rollercoaster for me (Sometimes feeling fear sometimes feeling saddnes sometimes feeling weird feeling thru body because of food Anyone please?


You have a lot of posts about how eating makes your symptoms worse. Or at least gives you symptoms such as pressure in head or chest, anxiety, depression.

I have these problems too.

There was an article about MCS people (not saying you are MCS - which is considered an uncertain diagnosis anyway) and in the top things that helped most were:

#1 Avoidance
#2 Rotation diet
#4 Probiotics

A number of progressive neurologists start treating neurological problems and mood disorders by first treating the digestive system. A couple of thing supportive of this idea are: 1) there is more serotonin in the gut than in the brain, and 2) a number of disorders are caused by unfriendly stuff living in the digestive tract.

As you already notice food bothers you - do you know which foods?

To start with, I suggest for the next few days that you eat a very very simple diet - potatoes, zucchini, oatmeal, millet, salt, and plenty of water. (Unless you are allergic to any of these). This sounds too simple but give it a try.

It isn't necessarily true allergies that you experience - but the chain effect of whatever chemistry is going on throughout your body. Trust me on this one and try the above for a few days. Then slowly introduce additional food items one at a time. The first meat to try is lamb (unless you hate it). Then fish. For a while avoid any foods that mold quickly including melons, sweet potatoes, cheese, etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

I only took 1 pill benzo that caused me that or it was just coincidence.

I'm already on a simple diet mostly cooked veggies and oranges bananas. Sometimes meat.

This pressure in chest of fear is annoying and then later feeling of saddnes and i mean intense saddnes.

I'm taking John wort again for 1 month now and it maybe helps a little bit but i still have same reactions to food.

Almost every food increases fog in my head or DP DR but i'm used to that because it always goes back to normal again its just weird why it does that.

I did get DP DR from weed but i already had problems with food like it made me sleepy and tired and feeling being like filled with air thru body. Then i started smokign weed to relieve those symptoms and got anxiety and got scared a lot of times because i smoked really high doses and developed anxiety DP DR.

I'm thinking going on meds but i'm afraid it will make my DP DR worse because i'm like DP DR cured.

What do you suggest?


----------



## suzy456 (Mar 28, 2006)

I also had what you described, that horrible feeling in the pit of my stomache. I had it for a year, then I did some tft (its a kind of therapy similar to eft or tapping as its sometimes called), i did the tft on the phone with the therapist and used the therapy to resovle issues to do with my relationship with a particular family memeber and as if by magic the feeling just dissapeared. It went away for 5 years, strangely enough it came back last week for a day casue i was in a small disputw with another family member. I believe its from unresolved issues with people.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Hm how long were you doing the EFT to work? I did try it and somewhat helped but maybe i should do it daily.

Its just weird why i'm getting this feeling of fear pressure and saddnes that comes thru day its annoying. My DP DR is like almost gone now this shit came. And this fear is kinda increasing my DP DR but then it goes back to normal states.

I'm taking John Wort again and i hope it will do some good.

Can you please tell me which spots did you tap for TFT? do you remember the order?

Thanks!!!


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

if you're eating only fruits and veggies that's very unhealthy, that's not enough to live off. I get sadness too but not just in my chest I'm just overwhelmed by it..


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

gonna buy some stuff that might help.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

How do you cope with this? any techniques? the saddnes feeling is really annoying i almost cant stand it it feels like i want to cry but cant and the more annoying thing is that i dont know why i feel this way. Also feeling fear in chest is also annoying. How do you cope with this?


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Antibiotics I cannot tolerate, I am very very sensitive to the side effects.

I do get that "elevator" feeling in my stomach/chest, though. And feeling like I may faint or get weak. I am with you there.


----------



## suzy456 (Mar 28, 2006)

Sometimes that feeling in the chest is becasue you need to cry, the chemicals from depression build up in the body and are released in the tears so i have read.

With the tft you could tap on 3 points, under eye, under arm then collarbone. I suggest you look it up on the internet as there are other things to do inbetween the tapping. Also there are many different combination of points to tap, you need to find the ones that work for that particular problem. See how strong the feeling is from a count of 1 to 10, do the tapping sequences then see if the number goes down. if not then try another sequence, till it goes down. It has worked for me for so many things (except dp), well after a session once i got a glimps of reality the next day.

I just remembered that a couple of weeks ago I had that horrible depressed feeling in the chest and my husband tried a technique he was learning about (hes a therapist) and he told me to let the feeling be, to analyse it, describe it, accept it and not try to fight it. Just to accept it being there. There are also 5 questions you have to ask regarding the feeling (or problem). It called the sedona method. I'm sure its more complicated than what I did but what i did worked. Try to find it on the net. Anyway about after 20 mins the feeling went away, I couldn't believe it.

Let me know if you need more info on these methods and good luck if you try it.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes please tell me more about it. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## suzy456 (Mar 28, 2006)

This is a link to The Sedona Method book. I dont know if its worth reading or if it will even work, what my husband did on me was a very short process which im sure you can find on the net without having to buy the book!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sedona-Method-Happiness-Emotional-Well-being/dp/0971933413

Heres a link to an example of TFT (thought field therapy), not the same as eft but similar. I found tft more effective.

http://www.youtube.com/user/ThoughtFieldTherapy#p/u/4/g8nF8rdDxGs

she shows a simple procedure. there are different points to tap for different problems. there are 100s of videos on youtube showing the points for the different problems.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone else gets this weird feeling of fear or adrenaline without even knowing the reason?


----------



## suzy456 (Mar 28, 2006)

It's a symptom of anxiety but it can also be other things. I was getting it just as I was falling asleep but never in the day. I told my doctor and she said it could be vitamin d deficiency. I did a blood test and my levels were so low they were 6 and the normal randge is 30 upwards. Anyway after taking the vitamin d after a couple of weeks the feeling stopped and hasn't come back since thank Goodness so It was because of that. And that was 8 months ago.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Well yea we will see how it will go. Anyway its getting better.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Still waiting for supplements to arrive







Today i'll exercise in fitnes with my GF hehe


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Well i'm taking B Complex 50, Vitamin D and not sure if its getting any better. I did take Omega 3 Oil but after an hour or so or few hours my DP DR really increased. So did it increase because its helping or because its making it worse. What do you guys suggest?

Anyone knows any other techniques?

My DP DR is really almost gone now i fight with depression and anxiety which came after panic attack. If i wouldnt have this panic attack i would be probably cured.

I hope i'll hang on because i really have suicidal thoughts and i'm afraid it could go worse.

Anyone knows a good mindfullnes book?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Marking it (Jan 8, 2011)

Kitarist said:


> Well i'm taking B Complex 50, Vitamin D and not sure if its getting any better. I did take Omega 3 Oil but after an hour or so or few hours my DP DR really increased. So did it increase because its helping or because its making it worse. What do you guys suggest?
> 
> Anyone knows any other techniques?
> 
> ...


I've had the instant hit of fear for a while. I'll be wandering in seemingly the most unthreatening then bam! everything tightens up.

When it just happens out of the blue it is most unpleasant. I have stated using focussing techniques to take my mind away from the feeling. When it hits, I focus intently on watching people coming in and out of a doorway, count the number of people going past, anything supports a perception of normal, safe activity and promotes concentrated focus. This seems to help settling myself down.

I tried a few relaxation and visualization techniques but had problems. Techniques that focussed on observing my own emotions and feelings seemed to make my DP worse. It seemed to reinforce the disassociation.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Whoa i just ate snickers and it gave me brain fog argh. It will go away after a while but i'm really wondering if anyone else is having or is getting some symptoms from ingesting food?

Thanks!!!


----------

